# Nobody is talking about "The End of The World" that is scheduled for tomorrow?



## Redwood Country (May 22, 2017)

*Nobody is talking about "The End of The World" that is scheduled for tomorrow?*

For shame, preppers... it even comes with a countdown clock. :vs_laugh:

https://yourcountdown.to/the-end-of-the-world

Just happen to be picking up a new shotgun and a new Glock 21 tomorrow at 4pm. Total coincidence. :tango_face_grin::vs_laugh::vs_closedeyes:






:vs_rocking_banana:


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

The countdown clock is a nice touch :vs_laugh:


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

If it happens, I'm ready.

"Bleed me beat me kill me take me NOW...before I change my mind."


----------



## azrancher (Dec 14, 2014)

I've been through so many end of the worlds, that I've lost interest in appeasing somebodies prediction.

I'm busy tomorrow.

*Rancher *


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

azrancher said:


> I've been through so many end of the worlds, that I've lost interest in appeasing somebodies prediction.
> 
> I'm busy tomorrow.
> 
> *Rancher *


I ran out of fingers, toes and other miscellaneous bodily appendages counting all the crack-pot Doomsday predictions back in the 80's.


----------



## White Shadow (Jun 26, 2017)

TG said:


> The countdown clock is a nice touch :vs_laugh:


Especially the whole host of other countdowns at the bottom of the page set for after the end of the world.


----------



## Go2ndAmend (Apr 5, 2013)

You mean to tell me it didn't already happen? I've been holed up here in my bunker for the past 3 years for no reason. Oh well, I guess it was a good training exercise. I'll really be ready when it does happen.


----------



## Chance Favors (Sep 21, 2017)

That reporter man said it was 2 1/2 minutes to midnight on the big watch, but his watch don't even tell the right time. If I wanted fake news, I'd still be watchin CNN. :vs_laugh:


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

End of the world? Nope. Way too much has to happen before then.

Is it a sign of some sort? Revelation 12 says it is but not what it is.

Will it get uglier this month? I doubt it. After October 1st though, all bets are off. The days of repentance and Yom Kippur (the Day of Atonement) are finished. It is 40 days from the eclipse to Yom Kippur.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Chance Favors said:


> That reporter man said it was 2 1/2 minutes to midnight on the big watch, but his watch don't even tell the right time. If I wanted fake news, I'd still be watchin CNN. :vs_laugh:


But.............. _which_ midnight? There's like 39 of 'em these days.


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

Let's talk more about it on Monday.....


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Back Pack Hack said:


> But.............. _which_ midnight? There's like 39 of 'em these days.


Nahhh, . . . Back Pack, . . . I went on Google Earth, . . . counted em, . . . there's still only 24 midnights, . . .

You were probably listening to Obama, . . . the other midnights are in those other states he had to go to in order to visit all 57.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

We are starting vacation this week I'll worry about it in Oct.


----------



## Mosinator762x54r (Nov 4, 2015)

Redwood Country said:


> For shame, preppers... it even comes with a countdown clock. :vs_laugh:
> 
> https://yourcountdown.to/the-end-of-the-world
> 
> ...


Some interesting notes feeding into the Meade prediction. A couple of quotes from a story I found after a quick google search.

_*According to Meade's website, Sept. 23 is not actually the end of the world, but the day that "a magnificent sign in the skies over Jerusalem" will appear that will be "a historical event signaling an upcoming 'Tribulation Period' of seven years."*_ Doomsday writer David Meade: Who is he? | Fox News

Which is an interesting coincidence given Iran just flaunted their latest balistic missle and made the following statements.

_*Iran tested a new ballistic missile that is reportedly capable of carrying multiple warheads, the nation's state-run broadcaster announced Saturday. Iran unveiled the ballistic missile Friday at a military parade in Tehran and successfully tested it the same day, Press TV reported. It said Iran released footage of the test-launch.
Called the Khorramshahr missile, the weapon has a range of 1,250 miles (2,000 kilometers) and can carry multiple warheads, according to Press TV.

"The Khorramshahr missile has become smaller in size and more tactical and it will be operational in the near future," the broadcaster said.
The missile was launched from an unknown location. With such a range, the missile would be easily capable of reaching Israel and Saudi Arabia. *_ sourced from the Clinton New Network.


----------



## Mosinator762x54r (Nov 4, 2015)

Mosinator762x54r said:


> Some interesting notes feeding into the Meade prediction. A couple of quotes from a story I found after a quick google search.
> 
> _*According to Meade's website, Sept. 23 is not actually the end of the world, but the day that "a magnificent sign in the skies over Jerusalem" will appear that will be "a historical event signaling an upcoming 'Tribulation Period' of seven years."*_ Doomsday writer David Meade: Who is he? | Fox News
> 
> ...


Also worth noting that Meade predicting planet Niburu's arrival to collide with Earth. So take this all with a large grain of lunar (or is it LOONER) moon salt.


----------



## yooper_sjd (May 14, 2017)

I put Doomsday on hold until i get my coffee


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

dwight55 said:


> Nahhh, . . . Back Pack, . . . I went on Google Earth, . . . counted em, . . . there's still only 24 midnights, . . .
> 
> You were probably listening to Obama, . . . the other midnights are in those other states he had to go to in order to visit all 57.
> 
> ...


Try again.

https://www.timeanddate.com/time/current-number-time-zones.html


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

If it happens, it happens. I have a lot of obligations to meet today.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I'd like the end of the world to wait until the NASCAR Xfinity race ends. I enjoy the NASCAR short track Saturday Night races. lain:


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I told my wife it was the end of the world today. She said that's fine, but I was still going to have to clean the hall closet out for her. :tango_face_wink:


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

hey redwood county----two words----GO AWAY


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

Dude said he was wrong.....the mysterious planet is not going to collide with earth....nevermind.
:whew:
Doomsday is not on Saturday after all, writer says after predicting end of the world | Fox News


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Back Pack Hack said:


> Try again.
> 
> https://www.timeanddate.com/time/current-number-time-zones.html


My apologies, . . . but the copy of Google I got on VHS from Blockbuster said only 24.

I'm just going to have to sell my Blockbuster Video Rental stock, . . . they just are not keeping up.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

is tomorrow -today? yesterday or next Tuesday?


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Medic33 said:


> is tomorrow -today? yesterday or next Tuesday?


For world we still have a long way to go.

For the US, I'm not so sure about. We have an awful lot of enemies, both foreign and domestic, that would love nothing more than to take us out.


----------



## Joe (Nov 1, 2016)

@ Redwood Country You posted this yesterday. Am I missing something? Does this mean I don't have to go to work tonight?


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

As a Christian, I look for my guardian angel every day.

I never had a bucket list, if I wanted to do something I did it. I know that I have chores to do for God (I call them "whims"), and I hope my angel just makes it quick.

To quote Billy Bob Thornton, _"If you're going to kill me do it quick, I'm a screamer..."_


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Redwood Country said:


> For shame, preppers... it even comes with a countdown clock. :vs_laugh:
> 
> https://yourcountdown.to/the-end-of-the-world
> 
> ...


Naw ..... here is an update from REM .......


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Here's a blast from the past
http://www.prepperforums.net/forum/general-talk/28833-sept-2016-american-dollar-dies.html#post406510


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Well, it's a few minutes past Doomsday-Hour. No big, black clouds visible here. No chariots of fire riding across the sky. Anybody else see anything where you are? I don't want to miss it.

- edit - Well, it's Seven Minutes past Doomsday. Sounds like the title of a book.

C Copyright 2017 sideKahr


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Blackhawk just went over, . . . does that count??

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

dwight55 said:


> Blackhawk just went over, . . . does that count??
> 
> May God bless,
> Dwight


It was a helicopter, and it was black! OMG! That's it.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

This has to be the lamest end of the world so far. I mean seriously, it's a bit warm here, but c'mon, I expected obliteration to feel a bit more... obliterating.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

I'm receiving shortwave reports of a splashdown near Guam of a Korean nosecone containing an expired relative of Kim Jong Un.

Armagedon has begun.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Alright, @TG ! The girls are arriving, LETS DANCE THE END OF THE WORLD AWAY!


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

You're not going to die today! Doomsday prediction is postponed, and here's why &#8230;
September 23, 2017 | Samantha Chang | Print Article
Attention Kmart shoppers: Doomsday is not today. Carry on.

A flaky "Christian numerologist" who predicted the world would end on September 23 has backtracked on his claims since the apocalypse has obviously not happened.

doomsday 2017 apocalyse end of world prediction david meade numerology
Since we're still here, crackpot numerologist David Meade has recanted his prediction that the world would end on September 23, 2017. (Images: screengrabs)

"The world is not ending, but the world as we know it is ending," David Meade told the Washington Post. "A major part of the world will not be the same the beginning of October."

Um, okay.

Meade recently made headlines after predicting the world would end after a mysterious planet he named Nibiru will crash into Earth on September 23 and usher in the Apocalypse (a.k.a. - Doomsday, End of Days, Last Judgment, the Democratic Party).

Meade claimed his prediction was based on numerical codes and verses from the Bible, specifically, the Book of Revelation (see video).

He said the recent solar eclipse and Hurricanes Irma and Harvey were precursors to the end of days. Meanwhile, we just call them weather patterns.

It's unclear why the mainstream media paid so much attention to David Meade's inane claims, since he obviously made them to shill his book, an end-of-the-world survival guide called "Planet X - The 2017 Arrival."

Not surprisingly, Meade's wacky prediction was disavowed by the Roman Catholic church, as well as other branches of Christianity. NASA also dismissed his claims.

So what does that mean for all of us? Well, for Americans with Trump Derangement Syndrome it means this: Trump is still your president. Deal with it.

You?re not going to die today! Doomsday prediction is postponed, and here?s why ? | Conservative News Today


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Party pooper. I'd just laid out the Zatarains dehydrated red beans and rice and the medicinal Everclear.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

sideKahr said:


> Alright, @TG ! The girls are arriving, LETS DANCE THE END OF THE WORLD AWAY!


The author retracted his end of the world warning LOL


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

You live, to die another day....


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

TG said:


> The author retracted his end of the world warning LOL


Who cares! Let's not let him spoil our Last Party on Earth. Wanna' play spin-the-bottle-rocket? How about some limbo-low under a Slippy pike.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

(Slippy pulls out his notebook entitled "Everybody Done Gone Crazy" and starts to write down names.. @sideKahr...):vs_blush:


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

sideKahr said:


> I'm receiving shortwave reports of a splashdown near Guam of a Korean nosecone containing an expired relative of Kim Jong Un.
> 
> Armagedon has begun.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Slippy said:


> (Slippy pulls out his notebook entitled "Everybody Done Gone Crazy" and starts to write down names.. @sideKahr...):vs_blush:


I have an excuse. I'm on a strict diet of cough syrup, thanks to my bronchitis-infected wife. She loves to share ( the disease, that is).


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Urinal Cake said:


> ..................."The world is not ending, but the world as we know it is ending," David Meade told the Washington Post. "A major part of the world will not be the same the beginning of October."......


Well,_* DUH!*_

Everyone's calendar will read OCTOBER instead of SEPTEMBER.

:glasses:


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

sideKahr said:


> Who cares! Let's not let him spoil our Last Party on Earth. Wanna' play spin-the-bottle-rocket? How about some limbo-low under a Slippy pike.


hahaha

Sounds great! I'm having the most boring evening... met a girlfriend for dinner to catch up, instead she's moaning about a lack of good men to date. The end of the world can't come soon enough.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

sideKahr said:


> I have an excuse. I'm on a strict diet of cough syrup, thanks to my bronchitis-infected wife. She loves to share ( the disease, that is).


Feel better soon! Ditch the cough syrup! Instead, drink vodka and call me in the morning lol

- Dr. TG


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

I haven't given up on Doomsday, yet. The sun could have gone nova on the other side of the planet. We wouldn't know about it until the 100-mile-high wall of live steam slammed into us at the speed of sound.

Wow! I feel better already.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

@sideKahr , @Slippy 's correct, you've gone crazy :vs_laugh:


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

TG said:


> @sideKahr , @Slippy 's correct, you've gone crazy :vs_laugh:


I dread the morning and the coming cough syrup hangover. :102:


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

The world isn't ending. I can prove it. @Smitty901 and I along with our wives, are lunching in Branson tomorrow. The world has better sense than to screw up our plans.


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

Any reason to add a G21 to the collection is a good one!


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

Morning everyone. Everybody still intact?


Sent from my iPhone using Technology whilst it still exists.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

This is Lawrence, Kansas.
Does anybody hear me?
Is anybody out there?


Reply;
會意/会意 形聲/形声


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Well it's tomorrow the 24th and all is well, now what??


----------



## Redwood Country (May 22, 2017)

Thanks for the laughs everyone! :vs_laugh:

Worst armageddon ever...

I guess I'll just have to watch football today.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

Redwood Country said:


> Thanks for the laughs everyone! :vs_laugh:
> 
> Worst armageddon ever...
> 
> I guess I'll just have to watch football today.


F the NFL!


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Redwood Country said:


> For shame, preppers... it even comes with a countdown clock. :vs_laugh:
> 
> https://yourcountdown.to/the-end-of-the-world
> 
> ...


It was re-scheduled, . . . lack of interest. NFL protests, . . . Puerto Rico, . . . Irma, . . . and now Maria have all the new slots for now.

Maybe it can be rescheduled for next week, . . . no, . . . county fair.

Maybe the week after...........

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Redwood Country (May 22, 2017)

Truth be told...

There is a new "end of the world" proclamation every couple of years with some nut claiming to know something that no one else does. I give them as much credit as they are due and get on with my life. I prep as a lifestyle, a hobby, a habit... whatever you want to call it, and as a personality trait I am always aware of my local weather patterns, earthquakes, political disturbance patterns, general chaos and what not. This was the first "end of the world" that actually raised an eyebrow with me. With several hurricanes down south, the earthquakes in Mexico, the global climate with Russia, China and North Korea and the political and social discourse here at home... I am embarrassed to say that this actually raised a slight "what if" eyebrow with me. I subtly went out of my way to pick up my new Glock and my new Remington as soon as they were available at 4:17pm on a Saturday instead of waiting till Monday. I guess, in hindsight... better to feel a little silly than a little stupid.

lain: So, there you have it.

RC


----------

